# Will Fish for Fuel & Bait



## Saltyoldman (Feb 7, 2019)

We are looking for fishermen that want to fish off shore but do not have the boat.


We have a 26 foot Shamrock with a lot of fishing room and willing to share the fishing with people willing to help with fuel and bait.


We fish out of Freeport day trips and overnight.


Call me at 979-248-7197


----------



## reel thing (Jul 1, 2010)

I might be interested. I live in Texas City. I use to run charters out of freeport about 8 years ago. Still have all my #s though. about 400 out of freeport. I am retired but could probably spring for $100 or $110. let me know if you're interested.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Feb 7, 2019)

Please give me a call we are fishing Saturday but have a full boat and am trying to get a group together for Sunday.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

I'd be interested in floater trips if you plan on some. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Custom Stallion (Sep 18, 2012)

Count me in for pretty much any type of trip. I used to run a boat out of Corpus, now Iâ€™m boat-less living in Mont Belvieu. My work schedule is flexible and I can make some weekday trip as well as most weekends. Just let me know what you're planning and do my best to be there. Pm me if interested and Iâ€™ll get you all my contact info. Thanks


----------

